# New to this stuff. Need help with crossovers and tweeters. Pretty please.



## donald889 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ive had these concrete speaker boxes for ages now and im trying to get them going but i have basically no idea how to match speakers with crossovers and tweeters.









im using these 8" woofers (90w RMS) with a frequency of 28.14hz, frequency response of 38hz-4.5khz and sensitivity of 89dB









Would a set of 3.5khz crossovers be suitable and should i use 6dB or 12dB per octave rolloff?

AND 

Would a tweeter with 50w rms, 2-20khz response and 91dB sensitivity
or a tweeter with 20w rms, 2-20khz response and 89db sensitivity be better.

the speakers will be used for basically everything haha.

thanks to anyone whos bothered to read and sorry if ive gotten everything wrong.


----------



## Yad (Oct 19, 2009)

Rondo, did you measured this SPL by yourself ? 
If you do, you should also have the Impedance curve. Also you'l need SPL and Z for tweeter. 

Anyway. I think you need: 
1. baffle step compensation 
2. a tweeter with 50w rms, 2-20khz response and 91dB sensitivity is better 
3. X-over point of 3.5khz is too high. 2-2,5 Khz is better 
4. 12 db roll off (maybe even 18db)


----------

